# Have you seen lugs like these before?



## Pops8675 (Feb 20, 2014)

These breakers are 1200 amp. It's a square D gear. First lugs I ever saw like these.










Better to have it and not need it. Than to need it and not have it.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Pops8675 said:


> These breakers are 1200 amp. It's a square D gear. First lugs I ever saw like these.
> 
> Better to have it and not need it. Than to need it and not have it.


Not quite sure what I think about those...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It looks like screwing up one connection will cause both terminations to fail. Seeing as how we've had the same double-stacked lugs for years, I'd need convincing why those are a good idea.


----------



## Pops8675 (Feb 20, 2014)

cdnelectrician said:


> Not quite sure what I think about those...


They make me wonder too. Guess we find out the end of this month, when we do the shut down and power swap.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see an issue.

Plus, Square D can do no wrong.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Used them plenty of times with no issues yet


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So, you take out the top set screw, tighten up the lower one on the conductor. Then insert the upper conductor, install the upper set screw again and tighten?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> So, you take out the top set screw, tighten up the lower one on the conductor. Then insert the upper conductor, install the upper set screw again and tighten?


No you back the top screw out a ways and then land the bottom lug first. The Allen shaft passes through the top lug screw.


----------



## flashmn (Mar 29, 2007)

They are for parallel conductors. Been around for a looong time.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I would hate to have to retighten those connections . Or even check them .









Pete


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

pete87 said:


> I would hate to have to retighten those connections . Or even check them .


Infrared, case closed.


----------



## Pops8675 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Makes me have a lot more faith in the design. 


Better to have it and not need it. Than to need it and not have it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They look cool, do you have to ferrule crimp the ends of the cantol or anything? Heres our latest, hooking it up the other end to transformer disconnect on Saturday.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Used them plenty of times with no issues yet


why would you use those to change out a ballast?:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> why would you use those to change out a ballast?:laughing:


God damnit


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Who puts warning stickers over vent openings.. come on..


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

I worked with them once awhile back. If I remember correctly the bottom lug allen is smaller then the top so you can turn the bottom without turning the top one.


----------

